# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Três calhas DIY de 6 x 5W LEDs a funcionar

## Baltasar Parreira

*UPDATE - 31/01/2010 (Fotos novas com detalhe das calhas mais a baixo).*

Já tenho construídas as minhas calhas LED, duas de luz branca compostas por 6 x LEDs 5W 10000K e uma actinica composta de 6 x LEDs 5W "Royal Blue" (azul com um comprimento de onda mais perto dos 420nm). 

Cada calha produz 30W e cada LED tem uma lente de 45 graus de forma a que a luz não disperse tanto e consiga chegar facilmente até ao fundo do aquário.

O esquema utilizado foi este que podem ver aqui juntamente com os dados de voltagem, valores das resistências etc.:



Ficam aqui algumas fotos de alguns passos da construção e posso dizer que de futuro estou talvez a pensar comercializar estas calhas... eheheh 

LED de 5W branco:



Lente de 45 graus e respectivo suporte:



LED com o suporte colado:



LED a secar e depois como fica com a lente encaixada:



Detalhe da ficha de alimentação e das resistencias (3 x 1 OHM/2W) usadas:
 

Circuito total com os 6 LEDs:



Material usado, cola para plástico, cola térmica, calha plástica com a furacão para o encaixe das lentes dos LEDs e o perfil de alumínio que serve de tampa da calha para alem de como é colado na traseira dos LEDs serve de dissipador de calor:
   

Circuito mais ou menos montado no interior da calha e detalhe da tampa lateral com a ficha de alimentação:
 


Calha fechada com a tampa (perfil de alumínio que serve de dissipador de calor para os LEDs):



Vista do lado dos LEDs:



Detalhe do controlador de LEDs e respectivo comando remoto: 
*UPDATE: Devido a construção do novo controlador digital cujo o link se encontra no fim deste post, já não utilizo este controlador.*


*UPDATE - 31/01/2010 (Fotos novas).*
Aquário com a iluminação nova ligada, em cima e no meio detalhe superior das calhas e em baixo as 3 calhas simultâneas ligadas com vista geral do aquário:





Aqui só a azul ligada (efeito actinico ou moonlight quando reduzida a intensidade para 80% ou menos com o comando remoto):



Embora o aquário estivesse um pouco diferente e com menos corais esta foto era a iluminação antiga com o foco HQI de 70W e um actinica T5 de 24W:



Aqui podem ver o meu post sobre o controlador digital que construi e actualmente estou a utilizar para controlar estas calhas, tem simulador do nascer do sol, por do sol, moonligh e até efeito de nuvens a passar em cima do aquário, vejam detalhes neste link:
http://www.reefforum.net/156582-post1.html

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Ficam aqui algumas fotos de alguns passos da construção e posso dizer que de futuro estou talvez a pensar comercializar estas calhas... eheheh


Ora aí está.  :Smile: 

Dava-me mesmo jeito uma coisa deste género com uns 30 cms e waterproof (não vou pô-la debaixo de água, mas vais estar a uns 2 ou 3 cms.  :Wink:  )

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bruno neste momento devido a mudança do suporte onde as tinha colocado tenho as no meu nano de 90L a cerca de 5 cm sem qualquer problema, debaixo são completamente isoladas pois as lentes são coladas de forma que não entre qualquer humidade ou salpicos para dentro.

Como são equipamentos electrónicos de baixa tensão (na casa dos 12V a 24V max) mesmo que caiam dentro de agua não irão funcionar certamente (nunca testei) mas após bem secas e limpas de qualquer resíduo de sal que fique, estarão aptas a trabalhar de novo sem qualquer problema.

 :SbSourire:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Compro uma coisa dessas com 30 cms de comprimento.  :Coradoeolhos: 




> Bruno neste momento devido a mudança do suporte onde as tinha colocado tenho as no meu nano de 90L a cerca de 5 cm sem qualquer problema, debaixo são completamente isoladas pois as lentes são coladas de forma que não entre qualquer humidade ou salpicos para dentro.
> 
> Como são equipamentos electrónicos de baixa tensão (na casa dos 12V a 24V max) mesmo que caiam dentro de agua não irão funcionar certamente (nunca testei) mas após bem secas e limpas de qualquer resíduo de sal que fique, estarão aptas a trabalhar de novo sem qualquer problema.

----------


## marcoferro

Quanto pagou so pelos LED´s?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Baltasar.
Esta muito porreiro o teu diy.Falta mesmo uma lista para a malta saber onde compraste os preços e se estas satisfeito com o rendimento.
Sempre gostei do efeito dos leds e tambem gosto de ir fazendo aqui os diy´s.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

@marcoferro

Se bem lembro os LEDs andaram na casa dos 12 a 18 eur cada um, pois os Royal Blue (azuis) são mais caros sempre que os vulgares brancos.

Mas só os Royal Blue tem um comprimento de onda mais perto do verdadeiro actinico de 420nm mesmo em relação aos azuis convencionais que tem sempre o mesmo preço que os brancos.

Acredito que hoje em dia se procurar-mos bem poderá até já haver algumas outras marcas com LEDs de características semelhantes mais baratos e até melhores.


@Ricardo Oliveira

Bem muito por alto e assim a olhar um pouco em diagonal talvez algo na casa dos 250 a 400 eur?!?!
Confesso que até posso ter gasto mais dinheiro sem o saber, pois nunca tomei nota de nada ao pormenor e no inicio comprei muita coisa para fazer os protótipos até conseguir chegar a um resultado final que me satisfez, como por exemplo:
muitos e variados perfis de alumínio para usar como dissipador até encontra o ideal, tubos/calhas plástico(a)s e madeiras para fazer os possíveis suportes onde colocar os LEDs, variadas fontes de alimentação que devido a troca do circuito pondo mais ou menos LEDs usados no fim tiveram de ser trocadas pois os requisitos de voltagem e amperagem mudam e deixam de lá conseguir chegar sem derreter, etc.
Depois para ajudar e uma das coisas que tenho sempre o cuidado na aquariofilia, é nunca tomar mesmo nota de custos de nada ou então um dia da-mos conta que ao final de um ano, já quase que podíamos ter mudado de carro ehehheeh. 

 :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Mt bom este Diy.
Queria saber se fosse a fazer para um aquario de 300l mais ou menos quantos leds seriam falta para poder ter corais duros e moles sem problema. Outra pregunta era se os corais gostam de esse tipo de luz digo isto pk normalmente se diz que ficam um pouco mais acastanhados.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Baltasar,

Seria possível indicar onde se pode arranjar esses perfis de alumínio e uma ideia do valor do mesmo?  :SbOk3: 




>

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Essas já conheço  :SbOk5:  A segunda na lista é particularmente interessante (faz lembrar umas barras MMS das Aquabeam)...




> aqui


A minha ideia era se as barras dos leds do Baltasar se arranjarão tipo no AKI, Leroy, etc.. Além de ser mais fácil, possivelmente mais baratas.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Artur, são perfis normalíssimos de fazer moveis/vitrinas com portas de correr, qualquer casa que fabriquem isso, vendem.

Valores não tenho preciso pois compro em barras de 6m, mas deve andar na casa dos 15eur +/- para o anodizado.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Óptimo, Baltasar, obrigado pela dica  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Óptimo, Baltasar, obrigado pela dica


Baltasr desculpa este meu assalto ao teu tópico, mas é só para dar a minha opinião...

eu vou ser sincero, é pouco espessso esses perfis, não será o mais eficiente para retirar calor, não basta ter mais superficie, o aluminio onde fica "colado" o led, tem de ter mais massa, ou seja espessura.

O calor viaja assim mais facilmente para as "laminas"...

Os dissipadores que usei custaram 20 euros mas é de 1 metro e de 10 cms de largo, mas no centro onde colocarias os leds, tem perto de meio centimetro de espessura, o que é mais que esses perfis...

depois se comprares de 1 metros podes indo serrar à tua conviniência ou comprar já cortado mais pequenos...

clao que se calhar os leds nem aquecem tanto e o aluminio que o Baltasar mencionou serve, agora a longo prazo pode não ser o melhor..
não faço ideia...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

O meu feeling é que esses dissipadores mais largos e mais espessos serão sobretudo importantes quando se liga os leds a 1000mAh. Como nas luminárias do Baltasar, como na maioria do pessoal do tópico DIY, usa os leds a 700mAh, acho que a dissipação de calor já não será tão elevada... mas é apenas um palpite...

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Boas Baltasar,

Gostaria de saber, como foi que fizestes essa calha de plástico junto com essa tampa?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

A calha de plástico é um perfil em PVC preto e a tampa outro perfil mas de alumínio.

No plástico abre-se os buracos para encaixar as lentes com os leds, depois nas traseiras do led aplica-se cola ou massa térmica que vai fazer contacto com a tampa (perfil de alumínio) que fecha por cima.

A foto não é muito boa, mas é a única que tenho mesmo que mostra lateralmente como ficam as coisas encaixadas umas não outras.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Agora tudo fica mais esclarecido!

Muito obrigado pela foto e pela explicação!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Outra pergunta... Como fizestes os furos nos perfis de PVC?
Obrigado!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Os furos são fáceis de fazer com uma broca de madeira de 18mm no meu caso que é o diâmetro das lentes.

----------


## nelsongas

Olá a todos

Tenho andado a ler muito sobre led's e cada vez tenho mais dúvidas....

Pode-me dizer que fonte de alimentação usou nesta calha??

Obrigado

NelsonGas

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nelson, como descrito no inicio do tópico onde está o esquema do circuito de ligação dos leds em cada calha é uma fonte de 14V no mínimo que dê 2.1A idealmente mais devido a alguma oscilação que possa haver e assim a fonte não derreter.

----------


## nelsongas

> Nelson, como descrito no inicio do tópico onde está o esquema do circuito de ligação dos leds em cada calha é uma fonte de 14V no mínimo que dê 2.1A idealmente mais devido a alguma oscilação que possa haver e assim a fonte não derreter.


Ok

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

----------

